# My diy led ramp



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Her a few picture of the led ramp i built.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

nice job! those diffracted colors though LOL. 
mind going through more of the technical stuff? how much did the electronics and all that cost (everything but the wood and fancy screens/controllers)


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

They show on the wall but in the aquarium you cant tell there is deferent color.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

The built is about 250$ but could be a bit cheaper my power supply are over size and there a cheeper controller

Controller is a storm controler from coralux 

There is 6 700ma meanwell driver

I bought 3w led in batch of 12. 12 x 3k, 24 x 6k, 12 x 10k, 12 red and 12blue. They are not all install for the built.

48v and 12v power supply.

22mm x 76mm x 600mm cut in half heatsink cool by 2 120mm fan.

I bouth most item on flebay, and coralux

For setub each color led is power by a driver an control by the storm controller. The storm can controll 6 channel so i have one left unuse. You can put more then one driver on a chanel i have 2 driver for the 6k led when you dim one color they all dim the same. I have sunrise and sunset cloud lightning and mooncycle with the controller. The 12v power suply is to power the controller and the fan that cool down the heatsink. without it the highiest temp i record on heatsink is 150f with fan i keep them around 85f. The 48v is to power the led. The driver they are meanwell ldd-700 dimable


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Oups i forgot I just install 90 degree lens on led so the light would be more consentrate in the tank intead of the hole livingroom


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I like the basics of your set up. The CoralVue Contrroler seems like it could be a good investment into the system. Basically you have 6 channels of control for less than the cost of 6 timers. 

I am skeptical on the LEd's you picked up though. I it looks like you bought 84 LED's which I suspect are EPILED's. The Epiled's have mixed reviews form others and while I have used some only go to them if I cannot find a suitable wavelength from either Cree or Phillips. But it looks like the price was right for these LED's.

While I try staying away from lenses do to color banding your close placement of the LED's should eliminate any potential color banding. I usually place my LED's 4" apart to eliminate the need for fans when I'm using 1" X 2" channeling a heat sink. 

The big advantage you have is with the controller you have no problems with a potential over build. After running your system for a few months it would interesting to know where your end power setting are on the controller. I know if you used all CREE LED's the power setting would be well under 50% on the 6K channel and the rest will be even lower than that. 

I'm looking at a build myself for a 120 gallon tank that will probably take place some time in late summer or fall. (when I'm not in the garden all day) When I start it I'll do a thread on it in the lighting section. However I will say I'm looking at roughly 120 Watts max on the 120 gallon tank. I'll be using mainly 5 Watt LED's so only 24 LED's total. But using lower current drivers I should be good shape to adjust the lighting well under the potential 16,000 lumns those LED's would be capable of producing.


----------

